

How to create a hardware company - macco
https://medium.com/thelist/so-you-want-to-build-a-hardware-company-db757e47d039

======
andymoe
Nice article! Speaking from experience one thing I'd add about prototyping is
that you should really keep manufacturing - especially ease of assembly and
your bill of material (BOM) costs in the back of your head during the whole
prototyping process.

At every iteration you should have some idea of how you might actually bring
it to production. Ignoring this early on may work for a group with a ton of
resources to burn or some design shop getting paid a ton of money to "ideate"
(and even then I think it's really foolish) but if you don't pay close
attention early it could have costly consequences down the road and could kill
your whole company or project. Even if you do everything "Right" something
unforeseen could cause you to have to throw an entire design out late in the
game. Budget 4x the time and money of what you think it will actually take
especially if you have not brought hardware to market before.

Anyway, can't wait to read the next article since I have been living this for
the last 18 months or so.

